# Something personable in a 10 gallon tank



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi, due to a leak I just lost my 30 gallon tank and have to sell all my fish.

All I have left is a 10 gallon tank. I was wondering what I could keep in there that is along(But doesn't have to be 100%) these lines;

Has personality(Meaning a single fish is fine too)

Eats NLS and Tetrabits

Doesn't dig or jump much

Doesn't require much maintence after setting up

I don't want to do dwarf puffers or bumblebee gobies....I don't have access to peacock gudgeons either.

If I really don't have options I'll go with a betta.....But I'll prefer other alternatives to that.

Ted


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, you could silicone your old tank, but if you don't want to then there isn't much you can go for. Not sure why you don't want something that digs but that rules out the Lamprologus which are supposedly the most character filled genus of them all and probably the only cichlid that can fit in a 10 gallon.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

A pair of Apistos or Dicrosus Filamentosus would probably be okay although they may be a little crowded. You could do keep some freshwater shrimp although they don't have much personality. A small shoal of cories would be somewhat entertaining and they will eat the food you mention. Ameca Splendens or another goodied might be interesting, although not incredibly colorful they are interesting fish that are endangered or extinct in the wild. Killies are often overlooked they are some of the most colorful fish in the hobby and not incredibly common.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Good suggestions Korn! I might look up those splendens myself. I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Apistos or Badis Badis or Scarlet Badis are my favorites for 10g tanks.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would go with a single, or a pair of,cacatuoides. You could keep a few neon tetras with it, some ottocinclus catfish, and some dwarf coryadoras.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

multies or some kind of tang shellys.... pair would be fine


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

I think I'll set up the tank first and then decide. Decor will be a piece of driftwood with anubias tied, aquatic soil, a round cichlid terracotta breeding dome and some plants.

What kind of plants are suitible for this size tank? Especially with the fishes you listed?

And chapman, aren't badis picky eaters?


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

A pair of Pelvicachromis pulcher should be ok by themselves.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Planted tanks have some different concerns, first and foremost I'd be concerned about your lighting. You'll need around 20W to get low light plants like java fern, crypts and anubias to grow. To get more demanding plants to grow you'll need more light which can be a challenge to fit on top of a 10g tank.

Ameca Splendens are some interesting fish, albeit not very colorful. One neat thing about Amecas is they will eat some algae. I've got 6 in this 10G and they keep algae to a minimum with a little help from a few snails. I don't plan on keeping all 6 in this tank for much longer though, I think a pair would be okay but the 6 will need more space.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Ameca spelendens are pretty nippy, although they won't eat their fry (generally).

I've kept them in a 10g but they much prefer a bigger tank, in my experience.

A pair of dwarf gouramis or honey gouramis is nice for a 10g.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

I think I have enough light. About 30 or 40 watts.

I can't get Ameca, which is also a pity.

And although I love gouramis, I don't think they could eat pellets.

What kind of Apistos are good? Also, could rams work out?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

My badis weren't bad at all. Gave them daphania(sp), betta pellet, and bloodworms and they did fine. I did feed a culture of microworms to the wild ones I had. Most were tank raised. That is why I was able to do frozen and pellets.

What's your pH? If you have more acidic water, almost all Apistos are fair game. For more neutral water cacautoides or borelli or my favorites. I haven't kept them in about 6 years though and I knew new variants have shown up. The Inka 50 was brand new when I stopped.


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

Red cherry shrimps


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I wouldn't pick your fish based on what food you have on hand and I wouldn't decorate your tank before I pick a fish.

Your food will run out and you will have to buy more anyway. Certain fish like certain types of decor so you are limiting what you can have in there by decorating it first.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Could a pair of german blue rams work?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

They might. I've personally thought they're too big for a 10g, but I'm also pretty conservative in how I stock my tanks.


----------

